# Batch Image Processing (CS6)



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

I wanted to pick the ehMac community's brain with regards to making file conversions to large batches of supplied files.

The issue:

Some of our clients will supply 200-300 images at a time. They want us to convert the RGB files to CMYK, and to apply our proprietary ICC profile to them. Because there are so many files, we are trying to automate the process as much as possible. I'm running into roadblocks when trying to set up a batch action for Photoshop and/or Bridge primarily because of all the different file types the clients are supplying. Adjustment layers, for instance, are either merged or deleted when you change colour modes. Smart objects can also go for a walk. The workaround so far seems to be to have merge layers be the first command in the action, then convert to profile. That potentially introduces new challenges if there is a text layer, or something else that the client didn't want merged.

The question:

Is there a better way to batch process a large number of mixed file types? Is there any way to script an action that will allow you to run different commands depending on what type of file it is?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I'm not positive, but I think that "GraphicConverter" may be able to do what you want.

Lemke Software - Mac Fotobearbeitung, Mac Diashow, Mac Grafikprogramm, Mac Bildbetrachter: Start

And maybe even "EasyBatchPhoto", but I haven't really tried using it. I came across it for a home use client and he's happy with it, but certainly not such intensive needs as you have.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Looking for a bit of clarification.

What do you mean by "different file types"? As in jpg's, tif's & psd's, etc.? 8 bit/16 bit?

As you noted, you can't change colour modes on an unflattened image. Can't speak to smart objects, never use them.

What your clients need to do is furnish you with a finished, flattened RGB image that you can apply your special sauce to. Later, if they want to make changes, they can do so on their unflattened copy of the original, resubmit it to you, rinse, repeat. 

Either that or give them your CMYK color space specs (that won't be proprietary), let them create their image in that color space & then all you need to do is apply the ICC profile.

Do they get the images back after you have profiled them? Or are you worried about them "stealing" the profile? My point is, is there any reason why they can't apply the profile themselves & just furnish you with a flattened, CMYK, profiled, ready to print image?


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

PM-R:

I have tried Graphic Converter, that was my first go-to to try to do this, and so far it's not very helpful. If it can do what I need, it's pretty well hidden. I haven't given up on it yet, but so far it's not giving me much hope.

EasyBatchPhoto doesn't have any profile conversion functions at all. 

FEXL:

If our clients could do all that, they wouldn't need us. Converting the images (that they don't even know what they've got) IS the job. Yes, it can be any file format under the sun (jpg, tif, eps, pdf, etc), could be 16 or 8 bit, 90% of them are RGB with no profile. We get a huge folder full of images with instructions to make only the RGB ones CMYK, and to apply our Gracol based profile with a 300% ink limit. Yes, we do send the "fixed" images right back to them. 

The only reason we want to try to automate this is the sheer volume of the work we are getting. If we open each image one at a time, there are no issues making sure everything is converted properly and things that should not be merged stay separate. What I'm trying to do is figure out a way to put conditional statements into the action. If it's greyscale-leave it alone, if it's 16 bit, convert to 8, if there is an adjustment layer- flatten, if the background is transparent-DO NOT flatten, etc.

So far it's looking like I'm going to have to learn how to write AppleScripts.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

heavyall said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> PM-R:
> 
> ...



Maybe drop a message or call the Graphic Converter support. They may have a option suggestion you could use.

As for AppleScript, it seems to have all kinds of tricks and implementations one could possibly use, but I sure can't help you there. Big understatement!!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Is this something that you could do with Automator? Not an expert on Automator, never even used it, but I thought thats why this app was created, so you could create custom workflows to suit your needs.

Good luck with finding a solution!


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

If it wasn't for the smart objects I would say it's a jog for imagemagick, but I'm, not sure it can deal with smart objects. Might be worth a try if you're not afraid of a bit of command line. It can do everything else you're requesting very easily.


----------

